

Ed Catmull of Pixar: Keep Your Crises Small - blackswan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc

======
akshat
The Stanford Business videos here are among some of the best entrepreneurship
media online. Do check out the rest.

